# Firefox friert bei youtube ein

## Da.Bull

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit dem letzten Firefox-Update ein Problem beim Anschauen von Youtube-Videos.

Wenn ich hier ein Video anschauen möchte, wird das erste (Stand-)Bild angezeigt, der "es wird gerade geladen Kreis" dreht sich kurz und dann hängt sich Firefox auf. Der Fehler ist reproduzierbar.

Firefox lässt sich dann nur noch schließen (Firefox reagiert nicht mehr, möchten Sie Firefox dennoch beenden?).

Wenn ich während derselben Session ohne Neustart des Rechners das ganze nochmal probiere, bleibt Firefox wiederum hängen, aber ich kann nach einem "Terminate" Firefox anschließend nicht mehr starten, da der Prozess angeblich noch läuft und nicht beendet werden kann.

Hierbei hilft leider auch ein "kill -9 pid" nichts... Der Prozess lässt sich nicht mehr beenden...

Hat jemand zufällig eine Idee/Hilfe/Link/etc....??

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß, Da.Bull

€dit: Firefox Version 2.0.0.14

netscape-flash-9.0.124.0

----------

## b3cks

Der FX Prozess wird nicht beendet, weil das Flash-Plugin noch läuft und hängt. Du musst also den Prozess des Flash-Plugins killen (npviewer.bin oder so ähnlich). Normal läuft FX dann einfach weiter, ohne dass du ihn neu starten musst.

Das FX bzw. Flash seit irgendeinem Update hängt, habe ich auch. Nur tut er das bei mir einige wenige Sekunden und dann läuft alles normal. So wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, passiert das aber auch nur bei gestreamten Kontent innerhalb des Flash-Films.

----------

## Da.Bull

Hallo,

also erstmal

 *Quote:*   

> # killall npviewer.bin
> 
> npviewer.bin: Kein Prozess abgebrochen 

  (Firefox hing zu dem Zeitpunkt allerdings).

Das Zweite: Du hast vollkommen recht mit dem gestreamten Kontent im Flash. Handelt es sich beispielsweise um eine "normale" Flash-Animation o.Ä. klappt alles wunderbar...

Was zudem etwas ungeschickt ist: Wenn ich nach dem zweiten Hängenbleiben von Firefox reboote (anders startet Firefox nicht mehr), kann / nicht unmountet werden, weil immernoch drauf zugegriffen wird (Fehler kommt nur, wenn Firefox hängen blieb)...

Also alles in Allem leider kein Dauerzustand  :Sad: 

Gruß, Da.Bull

€dit: Ein Downgrade auf Firefox 2.0.0.11 und netscape-flash-9.0.115.0 bringt übrigens auch kein Erfolg  :Sad: 

----------

## Da.Bull

Hmmmm, das Problem besteht leider immernoch.

Zufällig noch jemand eine Idee? :/

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Da.Bull,

das Problem hatte ich eine Zeit lang auch. Wenn du ein 64-Bit System hast solltest du vielleicht dort: gentoo-wiki.com/Firefox mal rein schauen. Versch einfach mal nspluginwrapper neu zu emergen.

```

# emerge nspluginwrapper -av

```

Ansonsten dein .mozilla umbenenne.. oder so um zu schauen ob es mit einem neuen Profil klappt.

----------

## Da.Bull

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi Da.Bull,
> 
> das Problem hatte ich eine Zeit lang auch. Wenn du ein 64-Bit System hast solltest du vielleicht dort: gentoo-wiki.com/Firefox mal rein schauen. Versch einfach mal nspluginwrapper neu zu emergen.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke für die Anregung  :Smile: 

Den Artikel habe ich sogar schon gelesen, aber den 64-Bit-Teil übersprungen, da ich ausschließlich 32-Bit-Software laufen habe.

nspluginwrapper ist daher nicht installiert.

Löschen von ~/.mozilla löst das Problem leider auch nicht (auch nicht ohne bzw. mit netscape-flash)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh, schade... das das nicht geklappt hat.

Kann es sein das sich Firefox aufgehangen hat.. (bei deinem Test?) und der Prozess im Hintergrund Blockierte und du dann das Verzeichnis verschoben hast. Bzw. Firefox nicht neu gestartet und dann mit denn versucht hast den "neuen" Firefox zu starten und der hatte noch Probleme mit der Altlast etc.

Ich meine gehe ganz sicher das das nicht an dem "Firefox aufhänge-Problem" liegt. Um sicherzugehen das Firefox und alle seine Kinder Verschwinden sind versuch einmal:

```

$ killall firefox

$ killall firefox-bin # Wenn du die Binary- Version verwendest.

```

Hast du vielleicht mal einen symlink in .mozilla/plugins/ anzulegen?

```

$ cd ~/.mozilla/plugins/

$ ln -s /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so libflashplayer.so

```

Schaue auch einmal nach welches Plugin in about:plugins anglzeigt wird. Und starte firefox mal von einem Terminal aus deinem KDE oder Gnome.... evtl. gibts da eine kleine Fehlermeldung die dir weiter hilft.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## Da.Bull

So, erstmal vielen Dank  :Smile: 

Also:

Das Löschen von ~/.mozilla war nicht, als Firefox eh schon hing  :Wink: 

Ein "killall firefox" läuft problemlos durch, der Prozess bleibt aber weiterhin vorhanden. Beim rebooten kann er logischer Weise dann auch / nicht unmounten  :Sad: 

about:plugins:

```
 MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/x-shockwave-flash    Shockwave Flash    swf    Yes

application/futuresplash    FutureSplash Player    spl    Yes 
```

Starten aus der Konsole heraus bringt keine Fehlermeldung....  :Sad: 

€dit: Ich habe zu Testzwecken jetzt mal das gesamt ~/.mozilla -Verzeichnis von meinem Zweitrechner (da klappt alles) rüberkopiert, allerdings auch ohne Erfolg...  :Sad:  Damit sollte ich alle Einträge in ~/.mozilla als Fehlerquellen ausschließen können.

----------

## artbody

 *Da.Bull wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> also erstmal
> 
>  *Quote:*   # killall npviewer.bin
> ...

 

Kein Prozess abgebrochen = gibt es gar nicht   :Wink: 

Als erstes solltest du mit 

```
localhost ~ $ ps ax
```

dir anschauen was alles an Prozesse läuft.

dann für diesen Fall npviewer suchen und den Prozess stoppen

geht auch mit 

```
kill -9 PID
```

----------

## Da.Bull

Hallo artbody,

wie bereits in meinem ersten Post beschrieben, klappt das leider nicht.

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich es nochmals probiert:

```
# ps -ax

...

 5035 ?        S      0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

 5044 ?        D      0:04 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

 5068 ?        S      0:00 konsole [kdeinit]                                    

 5069 pts/1    Ss     0:00 /bin/bash

 5073 pts/1    S      0:00 su

 5076 pts/1    S      0:00 bash

 5080 pts/1    R+     0:00 ps ax

```

```
# kill -9 5044

#

```

```
# ps-ax

...

 5035 ?        S      0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

 5044 ?        D      0:04 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

 5068 ?        S      0:00 konsole [kdeinit]                                    

 5069 pts/1    Ss     0:00 /bin/bash

 5073 pts/1    S      0:00 su

 5076 pts/1    S      0:00 bash

 5082 pts/1    R+     0:00 ps ax

```

Habe mittlerweile allerdings noch was in /var/log/messages entdeckt: (andere PID/Uhrzeit)

```
Pid: 4918, comm: firefox-bin Not tainted (2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #3)

Process firefox-bin (pid: 4918, ti=f6e6e000 task=f7dd6030 task.ti=f6e6e000)

```

 Habe allerdings nur mozilla-firefox installiert, nicht mozilla-firefox-bin.

Gruß, Da.Bull

€dit: Die Fehlermeldung aus /var/log/messages hat mich dazu verleitet, mal nen (älteren) anderen Kernel zu testen (2.6.23-gentoo-r9). Und siehe da: mit diesem Kernel und sonst keinerlei Änderungen läuft flash problemlos.... Einstellungen sollte ich allerdings für das Versionsupgrade des Kernels nicht geändert haben.... Ist allerdings keine tatsächliche Lösung des Problems  :Sad: 

----------

